# مجموعة فساتين وكلها تحت الركبة وأيضا فستانين طوال



## مسوقة26 (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذي مجموعة فساتين وكلها تحت الركبة وفية فستانين طوال
اللي يعجبها تراسلني ومابقى الا كم قطعه
حياكم الله











السعر 100 وباقي 8 فساتين ومتوفر كل المقاسات





اخر قطعه ويلبس m-|L
ب60





باقي 5 وتختلف الوانها ومقاساتها ب60









باقي منه 3 قطع وفيه لون اسود
ب50









ب700 ويلبس m_L






ب800 مقاسة S





مقاس لارج مديم ب1500
واي استفسار انا موجوده حياكم الله


----------

